# Why I love the Soloflex home gym



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*


 Soloflex Forever - online community and forum​


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

So you like it then?

What does one of those puppies run for?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MasterBlaster said:


> Another great Workout on the Soloflex today.
> I also hang a punching bag on it, decided to do some martial and boxing training again.
> I got the Freeweight organizer and it truly makes for an awesome adjustable dumbbell set. Most comfortable dumbbells I've ever used. Everything rubber coated.
> My sister also informed me that she bought a Soloflex too. So far she really likes it.


Ya, sure, but can you hang a lot of clothes on it? 
I have 2 pairs of pants, a belt, 2 pairs of track pants, a sweater, a sweatshirt, and a housecoat, hanging on my Bowflex.

And... there's room for a lot more!

The Bowflex is awesome!


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

Listen man, i think you have an unhealthy obsession with the Soloflex.

I think you've had enough Soloflex for one night *refuses to give you another*


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

I would but i'm afraid that in my old age of 17 i no longer have the physical capabilities as i once did.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

MasterBlaster said:


> Then you must workout religiously on the Soul O Flex:
> 
> Souloflex - Home Excorcise Equipment


This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

Chuck Norris uses Bowflex. Christie Brinkley looks hot on one too.

Bowflex FTW.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Black said:


> Listen man, i think you have an unhealthy obsession with the Soloflex.


Wouldn't this be more of a healthy obsession?


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Wouldn't this be more of a healthy obsession?


Healthy obsession physically, unhealthy mentally


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

my bad, Total Gym FTW


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a Bowflex Conquest and a *Ahem* Tony Little Gazelle.

While it takes some getting used to, the Bowflex is a great work out. I wouldn't trade it in for nothing. The Gazelle, Is surprisingly another great piece of equipment. I never thought I could get a good cardio workout from something endorsed by Tony Little.

Since I am in the Rehabilitation field, the Gazelle is a no impact exercise machine (easy on joints) that really provides benefits.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Volition (Mar 15, 2008)

*need for Butterfly Attachment and Leg Extension Attachment*

I also love my Soloflex. I've had it for over 20 years. Aside from replacing the weightstraps that eventually break, it is in perfect shape and I use it 3 days per week.

I'm not a body builder, I just try to exercise regularly and stay in shape. Although, I am now in really good shape after several months on using the Physique Transformation program, where I got my body fat to less than 1/2 of what it was. ( http://www.physiquetransformation.com/ ) With my body fat gone, I can actually see the muscles the Soloflex has built. 

When I bought mine the Butterfly Attachment and Leg Extension Attachment where not available. I've often thought of ordering them but have never seen a real need for them. The Soloflex website does not really explain why I need to get these attachments and it seems like just spending an extra $500 to add 2-3 extra exercises to my program. Do you have any opinions on the value of these attachments?​


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## Volition (Mar 15, 2008)

MasterBlaster said:


> You can find the attachments fairly cheap on ebay and on craigslist depending on where you live.


I did a search as you suggested and I did find several people selling a whole Soloflex with all the attachments really cheaply about 200 miles away. Probably worth the trip just for the attachments and straps. Not sure what I would do with the 2nd machine.

I also found a good deal on a Rockit. Any opinions on those?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## tyciol (Apr 1, 2008)

I've heard of this gym before, it looks pretty cool. I have to admit, I look at it, look at the Bowflex series, and other home gyms like that one Chuck Norris markets, Total Gym, and all three of them look like they've got something special to offer.

Those two have never included vibration though! I think vibration incorporation into fitness is really interesting, even more than swiss balls and stuff. Like things like inversion or doing foam rolling, I think it's got some unique physical effects which might be therapeutic with proper application.

Soloflex looks really simple, I am wondering just how many exercises you could do with something like that, however with what it is able to do, I am sure it is quite effective, and less confusing compared to the Bowflex, more comparable with the Total Gym in looking straightforward, and even less subtle than Total Gym since there is no platform tilting (right?)

It doesn't sound like it has to be a choice, since this approaches from the free weight perspective in a good way, they could be complimentary for anyone with the resources to make use of all of them for different moments of various appropriatenesses.

Edit: I just realized the vibration plate is a separate device... heh. Anyway, how you can do those situps with vertical thighs like Rocky does in the 3rd (4th?) movie before fighting the russian in the barn, I might get it just for that, I love those.


----------



## Volition (Mar 15, 2008)

tyciol said:


> Soloflex looks really simple, I am wondering just how many exercises you could do with something like that


A lot!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

MasterBlaster said:


> Wrong
> 
> They both endorse the Total Gym.
> 
> A completely different animal.


Chuck Norris used to endorse the BowFlex did he not? I seem to remember him in those commercials with the awkward fan looking machine...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> ​
> 
> Oh Yeah?
> 
> Hans and Franz​


Trivia note: Heidi Klum calls her breasts Hans and Franz. (Well known in the modeling world.)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Bought a basic unit (No butterfly or Leg extension) for $100 this weekend. Needs some new 10lb straps as one is broken, other than that, it's in mint condition!


----------



## crankovator (Jun 15, 2008)

*Soloflex For Sale*

I have a Basic Soloflex for sale - 200 dollars - excellent condition - just marks from wear - plus shipping at cost.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------

